# Need help! No power to fuse 28 and 29 Engine and fuel pump!



## jl5 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 2002 Passat wagon AWD V6. I have been fighting for a bit. It will not start, but turns over. 

I found that in the fuse box I get no power to fuse #28 & 29 the fuel pump works if I give it power. I have tried to check everything, even got a new ECU, but same thing. I want this car to run any help would be great.


----------

